# alien prop build



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy moley, he's HUGE! With that movement and hissing, he's gonna scare the crap outta some folks.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Killer, he looks incredible...I think you can skimp on the tooth slime though...you want your patrons to have a little gelatinous ooze on them as they leave...even if you have to have a haunt worker on "ooze detail"...I can't believe how good your Alien looks....very nice work there.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

love him!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

He turned out awesome! I love the slow movement with the hissing...sweet!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets, you think BIG and you DELIVER!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

He's looking great! Can't wait to see him finished.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*This might be the scariest thing you have made so far. I love it.*


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow that is one awesome alien! He is almost the same height as in the movies. Can't wait to see it all hooked up and fully operational. Great job so far.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome is right!
That is a beautiful prop. I love the smooth movement. 
You did a great job Killer20!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

The Alien is one of my favorite creatures, it looks great! I like the hissing too.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

This is awesome!


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW - amazing!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY love this!!!!!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats Great!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Amazing alien. The inner mouth is sure to get even the bravest of tots.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Are you almost done with it? ("nowhere near complete" you say!) It looks close to done to me. This thing is awesome! It would scare me half to death.


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

well I got it done the alien is done


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

this is awesome, love the movement Im scared just watching the video cant imagine seeing it for real.


----------

